# Welchen Etikettendrucker nutzt ihr?



## Kistecola (15 Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Etikettendrucker für unsere Elektrotechnik.


Derzeit beziehen wir unsere Drucktasterbeschriftungen (18x27, für Eaton-Drucktaster) und Kabelmarker von Schilddirekt, BMK im Schrank machen wir selbst mit DYMO.

Ich würde das gerne in 1 Gerät kombinieren, mit dem ich dann alles drucken kann.

Am liebsten wäre mir Phoenix contact Art-Nr. 5147999, leider zu teuer.


Kennt jemand ähnlich gute Alternativen zu besseren Preisen?


Wir müssen beschriften können:

- Tasterschildträger 18x27
- Kabelmarker (Ausführung am besten mit 2 Kabelbindern, ca. 60mm lang, ca. 10 mm hoch)
- BMK im Schaltschrank


Über Vorschläge oder Anregungen bezüghlich Alternativen würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Verpolt (15 Februar 2016)

Wir setzen ACS-Murrplastik ein.

http://murrplastik.de/produkte-murrplastik/kennzeichnung/?tx_fpvmepim_vmepim[category]=12890&tx_fpvmepim_vmepim[action]=show&tx_fpvmepim_vmepim[controller]=Category&cHash=c5fade9e8c8def26843e53d15c28169d

auch zum Mieten...


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (17 Februar 2016)

Hallo, 

wir nutzen den Smartprinter von WAGO. Bin sehr zufrieden und finden den auch sehr günstig (399€)
https://eshop.wago.com/JPBC/0_5Star...&zone=7#_ga=1.160529597.1091466437.1450798333

Gruß NSN


----------



## MSB (18 Februar 2016)

Primarfrage wäre ja mal:
Gegen welche Umgebungsbedingungen muss der Druck denn beständig sein?
Ein Chemielager mit Lösungsmitteln, Säuren, Laugen stellt da natürlich gravierend andere Anforderungen als eine Maschine in einer klimatisierten, trockenen, sauberen Werkshalle.

Wirklich beständig und Abriebfest ist wohl nur gravieren, und (bedingter) auch die UV-Tinten wie z.B. Bluemark.
Was bei hohen Volumen mittlerweile auch noch eine Alternative darstellt wären Beschriftungslaser, preislich aber nochmal eine ganz andere (höhere) Hausnummer.

Bei einfacheren Anforderungen in Bezug auf chemische / mechanische Beständigkeit, wären Thermotransfersysteme durchaus auch eine gangbare Möglichkeit,
um bei Phönix zu bleiben (welche die wohl beste Software zu Ihren Druckern haben) wären dann also die Thermomark Gerätschaften.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## winnman (18 Februar 2016)

Wir machen alles mit "normalem" Laser.

Für BMK gibt es laserbedruckbare Aufkleber von vielen Herstellern
Kabelbeschriftung gleichfalls, vorperforierte A4 Bögen
Schilder für die Schilderträger werden entweder selbst graviert oder mit laserbedruckbarer AL-Folie beklebt


----------



## Basco (10 März 2016)

Wir benutzen Etiketten auf DIN A4 Bögen (Fa. Hein) und bedrucken diese mittels Corel Draw mit einem normalen Laserdrucker. Die BMK werden aus Eplan als Textdatei exportiert und über die Seriendruckfunktion von Corel importiert.
Da wir recht viele Etiketten benötigen, sammeln wir meisst von mehreren Schränken die BMK um die Bögen effizient auszunutzen.

MfG Sven


----------



## happy.at (5 April 2016)

wir haben den Thermomark von Phoenix,
finde diesen recht praktisch bis auf die Software, da gibt es noch Verbesserungspotential.
Du hast auch sehr viele verschiedene Folien die du berucken kannst.
Am besten du informierst ich auf der Phoenix-Homepage.


----------



## dr.chiller (27 Mai 2018)

Ich werfe mal die Firma Zebra in den Raum, welche Marktführer im Bereich der Etikettendrucker ist. Günstige und gute Drucker gibt es hier beispielsweise mit Modellen wie dem GK420T

Die Firma Cab baut ebenfalls gute Drucker


----------

